# Bleach Dip



## Steve106 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have a bunch of black beard algae growing on my plants. Im trying to figure out my balance in my tank and doing so caused a breakout of this stuff. Was wondering if I do a bleach dip with my infected plants if it will kill this type of algae? If so anyone know a good bleach water ratio to use? thnx


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

BB Algae can be destroyed by spot dosing the infected areas with full strength Excel at close range using a syringe or test kit pipette. It will turn grey & die off in a couple of days. If you have a lot of it, just do partial sections of the tank at a time, so that you don't overly overdose Excel in any one day.

Otherwise, the bleach dip will work too, at a ratio of no more than 1 part bleach to 20 parts water. But be careful of the type of plant - some more delicate ones should not be left in the dip more than 3-5 minutes, while others more hardy can stand up to 15-20 minutes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't recommend the bleach dip. It's very rough on the plants, and in my experience, it doesn't always kill BBA.

Excel works as Paul described. You can do the same thing with H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) which is a whole lot cheaper. Here's a thread that talks about how to dose it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/179452-h2o2-dosing-how.html


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I usually bleach dip my equipements. Bleach dip works at 1:4-9 concentration. You just wait till the BBa turns white.

You can also just cut off the affected leaves. If its a healthy tank, the plants will grow new leaves.


----------



## Steve106 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone...I appreciate all the feedback. I think im gonna try the excel method or the hydrogen peroxide. They sound like a lot less of a hassle then the bleach


----------



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried the bleach dip method numerous times. I have to say don't do it, it has killed any plants I've treated this way. Last attempt at it was 1 part bleach 20 parts water. Dipped plants for 1 min making sur not to let roots touch the dip. Killed 30+ stems of tropica.

Best bet is to cut off as many affected leaves as possible and spot treat the rest one section at a time. Excel and H2O2 both work although you will have better luck with Excel also after treatment it's good to do a blackout for at least 4 days covering the tank so no outside light sneaks in.

I hope this helps. BBA is a %^&[email protected]


----------

